# Car Speakers' Low Volume After Stereo Install



## jakeisavirus (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, all. I apologize if this has been addressed elsewhere and I've missed it. Feel free to point me in that direction, if that is the case. 

I recently installed a Sony CDXGT540UI into my 99 Celica GT (the GT came with tweeters and a small amplifier, I believe). The problem is that every speaker plays at very low volumes with a lot of bass (compared to the other instruments in the music), except the front right door speaker, which will play at what approximates normal volume. But it's stranger. The front right speaker plays at regular volume only when it's hot outside. At night, it plays at low volume just like the others. I've never worked with this sort of stuff before, so I have no idea where to even start. BTW, I switched the cables for the front right and front left speakers and it is still only the right speaker that will play louder, even using the left speaker's output. What problems is this a symptom of? Please let me know what additional information you guys need for me to supply.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

If the car came with a factory amplifier then you need to bypass it or figure out how to connect into it. cars with factory amplifiers aren't as easy as just hook up the wires to your new hu and it works.


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

Might be best to just take it into an audio shop before you start cutting and hacking wires if you're not familiar with that king of stuff.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

ya that's a good idea too


----------



## jakeisavirus (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I will look into it before doing something stupid. When I said I was new to this sort of thing, I meant I'm not familiar with the ins and outs of car audio, but I do have basic electronics experience. I can solder, read a wiring diagram, use a ohmmeter, et cetera. Granted, that doesn't mean I will be able to fix the problem myself, but hopefully I will be able to recognize whether or not it is beyond me after studying the amp tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Big Lan (Jul 29, 2012)

Bypassing most Toyota amps is dead simple, since the output is usually just the standard non-amplified Toyota chassis-side male plugs. Just unplug them from the amp, and plug in the adapter harness.

Yeah, I know this is my first post, so take it for what you feel it's worth, but do go and check it out.


----------



## jakeisavirus (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, Big Lan. Will do. I won't have time today to work on it, but I will definitely look into it tomorrow.


----------

